# 12 volt socket



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

I have purchased a avtex tv which has a 12 volt plug with it along with an electric plug. The tv I currently have also has a 12 volt plug attached but I have now discovered that the plug on the avtex does not fit the socket in my van.

so my question is, is there an adapter that will go from the avtex plug to my vans socket?

Forgot to say, I do not have access to a normal electric socket so need the 12 volt


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

A toothpick works  

tony


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> A toothpick works
> 
> tony


eh?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Any Caravan accessory outlet will have the adaptor you need.

I have a European van and carry 3 of them for various uses.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If you have the Hella/DIN socket, change the plug, ditto if you have the Clipsal socket.

Adding another adapter to the mix is daft.

Clipsal plugs are on ebay for £3 or so, ditto the Hella plugs, but a couple of pounds more.

Peter


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> If you have the Hella/DIN socket, change the plug, ditto if you have the Clipsal socket.
> 
> Adding another adapter to the mix is daft.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter

Thanks for that. I hate messing about with anything remotely electrical 

So, is it just a matter of changing over the plugs from one TV to the other? And, is this an easy job?

I don't want to blow anything.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

When you have umpteen devices, it gets expensive changing all the plugs over and you can only plug so many in at a time.  

It's handy being tightfisted in my opinion. :lol:

and

What if you change your van to a British one? 8O


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

There are three main 12V sockets:

Cigar Lighter
Hella/DIN inspection light socket
Clipsal

We have 20A versions of the cigar lighter socket AND the Clipsal sockets in our vehicles. 

One or the other is usually available in most caravans and motorhomes, but the cheap cigar lighter sockets are a waste of time and often fail through cheap construction/materials.

Changing a plug is not difficult, but obviously you want to check the polarity before making final connections.

We have an Avtex TV on a Clipsal socket and plug. The heavy stuff we put on the H/duty cigar lighter sockets, such as the two small inverters.

It isn't the cost of the parts, it's the time fiddling around!

Peter


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

With a Hymer, you need a DIN socket. Readily available at any auto-electrical outlet.

Wire the red (positive lead) to the connector serving the central probe and the black (negative lead) to the other.

If you feel nervous about tackling this, then get an auto electrician to do it or possibly a car radio supplier could do it for you.

Edit: For DIN socket read DIN plug.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I think that the Hella has more or less, replaced the old Cigar Lighter in many motorhomes.
As for as I can see, it is superior and less likely to give the poor contact sometimes experienced in the old cigar lighters. There do seem to be some variations in those older sockets, sometimes now called 12v sockets. My TomTom is forever working loose when driving. At one time I owned a little plastic adapter to hold the plug firmly in the socket but they seem to have gone out of fashion.
You can buy Hella/12v adapters from most stores including Ebay & RoadPro I think.

Alan


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

" My TomTom is forever working loose "

that's where the toothpick comes in :lol: 

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> " My TomTom is forever working loose "
> 
> that's where the toothpick comes in :lol:
> 
> tony


Or you could adjust the 2 spring loaded negative pins. :roll:


----------

